# Green tea extract..whats the best?



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Currently trying to cut and I'm thinking of getting some green tea extract, anybody know of a good one? Or a decent fat burner? Thought about green tea because it's fairly cheap


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

green tea extract and caffeine have synergistic effects on fat burning but only if in a calorie deficit, otherwise you'll liberate your fats for them to be returned back to your fat stores.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

to be honest dude id save your money, ive tried my proteins theromopure, maximuscles thermobol, muscletechs hydroxycut, alr venom, alr thyroid support, pro powers fat burner......you get the picture, not really worth the money (especially the muscletech stuff) get your diet and cardio inline and drink about 4 litres plus of water a day and you'll do just fine. if you fancy going a bit more hardcore you could always try clenbuterol and cytomel


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just drink 4-5 cups green tea a day?


----------



## Chris new (Nov 29, 2010)

m118 said:


> green tea extract and caffeine have synergistic effects on fat burning but only if in a calorie deficit, otherwise you'll liberate your fats for them to be returned back to your fat stores.


Never knew this,do you know of any studies to back this up?


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

thanx guys, diets in check and im drinking 2-3 litres of water, which is more than 3 litres than i usually do lol, was just looking for a supp to help my diet, thought about eca but from what ive read im unsure if its safe or not


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the reflex green tea extract myself, it is a good product......imo


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Greentea extract is good, but as said above it's calorie balance that determines fat loss so you need of course to be in calorie deficit to get the fat burning benefits from any weight loss supplement. Having said that, green tea extract has antioxidant and other health benefits (effects on cholesterol etc) that will function whatever your caloric balance.

If you do choose a greentea extract, go for one with caffiene (sometimes they remove the caffiene, avoid these products) and a high percentage polyphenol content. This one is pharmaceutical grade and highest strength available (98% polyphenol) - http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/green-tea-extract.html


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Chris new said:


> Never knew this,do you know of any studies to back this up?


im not at my computer now but having written a dissertation ages ago on the subject of OTC fat burners I can remember there are key things to look up regarding green tea and caffeine:

1: caffeine has shown to increase FFAs in several studies

2: One suggested mechanism of action is by blocking cAMP phosphodiesterase, increasing cAMP and its knock on effects on PKA and HPL

3: caffeine is metabolised also into 3 actives substances theobromine, theophylline and paraxanthine which all have effects

4: Green tea might work by blocking COMT should complement caffeine's action energy expenditure and rate of which fat is oxidised

Hope this helps


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Greentea extract is good, but as said above *it's calorie balance that determines fat loss* so you need of course to be in calorie deficit to get the fat burning benefits from any weight loss supplement. Having said that, green tea extract has antioxidant and other health benefits (effects on cholesterol etc) that will function whatever your caloric balance.
> 
> If you do choose a greentea extract, go for one with caffiene (sometimes they remove the caffiene, avoid these products) and a high percentage polyphenol content. This one is pharmaceutical grade and highest strength available (98% polyphenol) - http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/green-tea-extract.html


no point running a fat burner if you aren't in a calorie deficit for this reason:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Futile_cycle


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I think everybody thinks I'm not in a calorie deficit lol


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Would support m118 on this, the two are certainly synergistic.

From the research I've conducted, somewhere between 300-500mg per day is needed for any effect to occur.

It's still up for debate as to whether it's any better than caffeine but it may increase fatty acid oxidation at mitochondrial level and reduce expression of PPAR-related genes. So the two combined would be best, unless you're trying to reduce caffeine intake


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Even if you're not in calorie deficit green tea has a ton of positive health benefits. And the use of a stim fat burner prior to a workout for a CNS kick can be beneficial. But m118's post here are spot on.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

rjohal said:


> Don't know how much it will help with fat burning, but I use this one for it's supposed antioxidant properties.
> 
> Decent value and strength of extract.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-green-tea-750mg-98-polyphenols---120-tabs-3968-p.asp


Thanks, our Green Tea has always been very popular and we did go with a particularly strong extract.


----------

